# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.4 (LG & Samsung Argentina 2011 imei services

## mohamed73

*Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.4 ( LG & Samsung Argentina 2011 imei services  )   Code tool: Added LG Argentina 2011 imei services 
KP105A 
KP570Q
KM900G
GU285G
GT360
KP110A
KP105A
KP215A
GD330
GM205
ME970D 
KP330 
KF600D
KC910QA 
KP265D
GB230 
GS107A
GW550H 
GS155A
KP265D
GB230
LGP500H 
GW525G 
GM600
LGA133
LGP350G
LGC305
LGT310??  Added Samsung  Argentina 2011 imei services 
GT-S3350
GT-E1086
GT-B3410
GT-I5500
GT-E2121
GT-I8000
GT-E2530
GT-C5010
GT-C3200
GT-E2120
GT-S8500
GT-M2310
GT-S5830
GT-S5230
GT-S5230
GT-C3510
SGH-I637
GT-S8000
GT-I5510
GT-I9000
GT-I9003
GT-I9100
GT-S5670
GT-S5570
SGH-E215
GT-M2510
GT-S3600
GT-E1085
GT-I8510
SGH-E215L
SGH-C275   Download tool :
Added 23 Sonyericsson service manuals (HOME/Service_Manual/Sonyericsson)  Other updates : Bug Fixed in huawei unlock by cable     General  
Easy Gui 
Easy Credits management 
Multiplatform tool
Semi Auto activation system 
Free 15 credits
Free 2GB download 
Standalone features ==================================================  ======== Code tool: 
Offline code calculator;
(Via imei )ZTE : 31 models supported          
(Via imei )Huawei modem: 39 models supported  
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 32 models                 
Online code calculator;
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 319models with PIDS   -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel modems:15 models         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Amoi:2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via hash )BIOS Series:16 series                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Coral:5 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Dell: 2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Huawei:74 models                               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
(Via imei )Orange:13 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )KPN: 2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )LG Argentina 2011:28 models             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Motorola:22 models                            -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Motorola Argentina 2011:21 models    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Samsung Argentina 2011:31 models    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )SFR: 33 models                                  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)TCL:15 models                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )TMN: 10 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )T-mobile:5 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)           
(Via imei )Vodaphone:32 models                       -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Various:14 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Vk mobile:2 models                          -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Zte :74 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
Code tool by cable 
(Via cable )Huawei:7  models                               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)  ==================================================  ======= Finder tool: 
(Database)IC compatibility: 13 types                 
(Database)Lcd compatibility : 830 types           
(Database)Cables compatibility: 2038 types         
(Database)Battery compatibility: 1196 types       
(Database)ASIC compatibility: 112 types           
(Database)Flex compatibility: 629 types              
(Database)TACFAC brand & model: 26921       
(Database)Help codes                                      
(Database)Hard reset                                          ==================================================  ========== Berry toolStandalone) 
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by mep :259 mep supported  
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by prd :8876prd supported  
(USB)Factory setting reset                                          
(No cable)Engineering screen code calculator              
(USB)Wipe file system ( one click job)                       
(USB)Read mep code by cable ( one click job)
(USB)Nuke (one click job)
(USB)Load Rapid Installer  ( Exclusive)
(USB)Load Carrier Installer 
(USB)Load files (MFI/SFI &APP)  (Exclusive)
(USB)Auto fill (Exclusive)
(USB)Read info with more details  (Exclusive)
(Database)MFI finder (Exclusive)8876prd supported
(Database)Model to MFI finder  (Exclusive)
(USB)Read boot info (Exclusive )
(USB)Enter Test mode (Exclusive)
(USB)Read full flash 
(USB)Restart phone 
(USB)Wipe APP( one click job)  
(USB)Unlock mep0
(USB)Read Flash file info (SFI/MFI/APP)-(exclusive)
(USB)Clear Mep
(USB)Fix USB    ==================================================  ==========           Nk tool: (Standalone) 
BB5; 
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization           - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair                   - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF) - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM                         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read Ask                                        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)CHK                                              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   
(Fbus&USB Reset security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing Rap3g V3                        - (PC-not support/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv2              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv3              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapido                 -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv4             -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapuyama            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB) Read unique id Xgold213            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits) 
DCT4;                  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Read full PM                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 120                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 208                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)Reset security code                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Generate mastercode DCT4  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Calculate Unlock code          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Vibrator ON/OFF                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++               - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)DCT4 IMEI RPL                 - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) 
BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                                 - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   ==================================================  ==========   Cdma toolStandalone) 
LG:11models
(USB)Unlock                                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
ZTE:1 model
(USB)Spunlock                                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Readinfo                                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
Samsung:14 models 
(Uart)Unlock                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Uart)Rebuilt                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)  ==================================================  ========== Sgf tool: 
(USB/Uart)Disable pattern lock(Android)
(USB/Uart)Factory Reset (Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(USB/Uart)Enter Download Mode(Android/Bada/Qualcomm) ==================================================  ============ Download tool: 
Use CRC  technology- no files will be corrupted if struck in downloading(exclusive )
High speed server - server comes 200Mb port speed with 5TB  capacity 
Path pasting -Can  cut and paste the path for search files (exclusive )
Self login system- no need login any web or no need put any login if connect ur dongle
Que and Resume -Can make upto 1000 files on que if  stop next day can resume file from the balance(exclusive )
File Locate- locate the files in que and save to  mutiple directories(exclusive )
Desitination Path- can choose the desitination of the location
File Request- any files customer request with 64 hours can get inside 99%(exclusive )
Gsmfinder Setup free download folder- every customer any new update no  need download setup with mirror links and all any new gsmfinder setup  will be inside downloader(exclusive )
2GB  Free -every user will have 2gb dowload free + one free setup download folder,gsmfinder setup will not count in 2gb
Easy View of MB   - any user gb or mb balance can display on top of sotware(exclusive )
Easy Recharge system - 1.credits can switched to MB instantly, just need  to press + button , 2. You can add MB by prepaid cards known as  e-downloadings card(exclusive )
Generic file database Collections - Gsmfinder download tools will be  coming all kind of firmwares , boxes softwares , free softwares ,  applications , games , service manuals (exclusive )
2000GB- files collections   ==================================================  ========== Support tool :  
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
Credits & activations  ==================================================  ========== Supported interface : 
UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE   Supported OS:
Windows Xp,2000,vista and 7    Thank you for using Gsm Finder Dongle  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      More Update Coming Soon*

----------

